# Is it a bad idea to bring home a puppy in December?



## cockapup (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi,

I have found a good cockapoo breeder (I think? if anyone lives in Virginia and knows of a good breeder please let me know) who will have a litter due in October and ready in December. Is it a bad time to get a new puppy as far as potty training? I live in a condo and do not have a yard. I was wondering if I should put in a deposit or wait until next year when it's spring or summer. I live in Virginia where it doesn't get super cold but it can get down to high 20s in the winter. Have you ever brought a puppy home in the winter and what are your thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi!!!! ok, I am a winter potty training expert!!! lol...I live in Ontario canada, and we brought our little girl home in November....the cold effects you more than it does them, you have to go about training your dog in the winter the same exact way you would in the summer....outside all the time, get yourself some warm boots that easily pull on quickly...a really warm insulated coat, warm gloves...gloves are better for poop bag clean up. it really depends on you. Lady was funny when the snow melted away, she wasn't sure where to pee and would search out any little reamining snow she could fine...this passed obviously.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Sounds like you will be getting your poo sooner rather than later - so lucky you, they are amazing!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about winter or summer, both of mine came home in november and october and they were both brilliant  If you think the breeder is right then just go for it  Good luck!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie was a Christmas puppy. She is happy in the cold but hates the heat! She was quite happy weeing in the snow. The only thing for me was standing in the dark outside at 5 a.m waiting for her to go! Other than that that I'd go for it.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd always thought a summer puppy would be easier what with going out all the time for toileting etc but with the weather we are having now in the UK I am
reconsidering my wisdom!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Just an extra thought for you - Christmas tree and presents! Might be irresistible to a really young puppy.


----------



## cockapup (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your answers. I think I'm leaning more toward bringing home a puppy this winter. My only problem with winter is that house training might be a pain but I guess I'll just have to deal with it. I'm currently reading puppy books to make sure I know what I'm signing up for! Are cockapoos easy to housebreak?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Both my girls were good to house train, although Poppy had a blip where she stopped doing what she was supposed to do after a while of going out and so she got told off and hasn't done it since, they're both brilliant and were both trained in the winter


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

every dog is different to house train. 
Lady for us...took a long time!! 
most people don't seem to have the house training go on as long as we did...for Lady getting her poochy bells was the key.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I live up in the North (Canada!) and we brought home Scarlett in December with no problems. We do have a small yard, so I can't really help with the condo situation, but she was quite easy to potty train and didn't mind going outside in the cold. The first couple of days she seemed a bit chilly and wasn't sure what to think of the snow the first time that she went in it - but after those first couple of times, she absolutely loved running around in the snow. The cold was worse for me than it was for her! Good luck to you and your new puppy!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

No they aren't always easy! Dexter was a dream and Bonnie took ages. I have a sneaking suspicion that girls take longer.


----------

